# Best research chem sites?



## Gt500face

So I'm looking at a few research chemical sites that my buddies have recommended, purity solutions, and extreme peptides. I used to use mp chems on my rats but now I'm searching for a reliable site, any suggestions or input on these two sites?


----------



## Beefcake

how about purity solutions?anyone try them?


----------



## #TheMatrix

...more fotos of beefcake avi...NAO!


----------



## Tren4Life

sparticus said:


> ...more fotos of beefcake avi...NAO!



YEA  YEA  more photos !!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

LOL@ these responses 

Great White Peptides has always taken good care of my rats. Give 'em a look-see.


----------



## Gt500face

Thanks nblsavage


----------



## Braw16

Cem-meso has been the Best research chem site to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Braw16 said:


> Cem-meso has been good to me.



Boooooooooo


----------



## DF

My second go to site has always been GWP.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

GWP  bloods dont lie estro is in check on 12.5 eod stane


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Extreme Peptides has always been good to me


----------



## graniteman

I don't often use peptides but when I do I use GW, now that mp's no mo


----------



## B14

I know its only my first post but ive had good luck with GWP(MT2), research stop(prami), and Purchase peptides(letro) i'll be trying Pepbridge next for MT2 and GHRP 6...reasonable prices and free shipping..


----------



## Stretch

Braw16 said:


> Cem-meso has been good to me.



Cem-Meso is EXPENSIVE.  Ridiculous expensive.  But on the flip side; their products are always dosed correctly according to my rats.  Their customer service is perfect IMO.  You can order with confidence from CEM...but if you're smart you will wait until they do their 30% off sale, they do it a few times per year.  

Aurapharm sells very affordable human grade ancillaries, if you like to spoil your lab rats I guess.

Ergopep has good prices on peptides, and some ancillaries.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Stretch said:


> Ergopep has good prices on peptides, and some ancillaries.



Phil Hernon. Nuff said


----------



## Stretch

PillarofBalance said:


> Phil Hernon. Nuff said




Wow.  No shit. Thanks man. They've worked for me, very affordable, but obviously I won't be using them again now.

I guess you can be affordable when you send fakes out every now and then.


----------



## heavy hitter

purchase peptides, ergopep, and evolution peptides have all been good in my research


----------



## gymrat827

heavy hitter said:


> purchase peptides, ergopep, and evolution peptides have all been good in my research



well phil sold ergo so idk whats going on with the new owners.  Purchase pep sometimes or was supplied by Phil so id steer clear of them.

SRC and hardcore peptides would be my top 2.  And theres another place called ag guys.  they seem legit and a few guys i know used aromasin and had bloods to show it works.  


honest, i go pharm grade now.  dont want to chance things.


----------



## Live2Train

I've always had good luck with Purity Solutions.  Their products are third party tested, so I don't think there is any question as to if they are legit or not.


----------



## Bigwhite

Gwp.........


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

Ag guys was my go-to a few years ago, and honestly they were a hit or miss.. over the time I used them tried all their ai's and serms and it was just never consistent. I got some letro from em once that was completely bunk. I wrote em about it and they ended up mailing me like 6 bottles of letro for the trouble, but none of those worked either lol


----------



## Gt500face

My bloods came back and my Estro was in check on GWP exemestane 12.5 ed.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

Gt500face said:


> My bloods came back and my Estro was in check on GWP exemestane 12.5 ed.



How long ago did you get yours, cause I hear a lot of people saying they haven't been as good lately.. I just ordered some stane from em a couple of weeks ago and don't know if i should trust it


----------



## Capt'n Ron

I am running Stane I got from GWP a couple of months ago.  It is working well but has to be the worst tasting stuff ever.


----------



## gymrat827

GWP was supplied by Phil from time to time as well.


----------



## DoriDori

Purchasepeptides for me. Made in good ol USA. (Or just mixed once raws arrive from china)


----------



## Rumpy

I've used RUI Cem and GWP, all seem good so far.  And now I've made my post for the day.


----------



## Gt500face

Gravitysdefiance, I ordered my GWP exemestane about 2 months ago. I posted my blood results on here about a week ago.


----------



## stevenmd

GWP has always been good to my rats.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Looks like GWP will be used today. .. 35% off with discount code chem35

I am not to fond of prammi Though


----------



## StoliFTW

Iron dragon... 

Sent via Mobile


----------



## staxs

Any Cem company is going to be hit or miss and everyone reacts to products differently. So the only trial and error is trying them for yourself.
Ive used Cemproducts with great success for many years.


----------



## shenky

I've only used Rui, which were g2g. Very expensive, but I hit them up on a 15 percent off sale, so wasn't too bad. I regret buying letro. just being used as a paper weight


----------



## gymrat827

shenky said:


> I've only used Rui, which were g2g. Very expensive, but I hit them up on a 15 percent off sale, so wasn't too bad. I regret buying letro. just being used as a paper weight



RUI is as $$$ as it gets.


----------



## cotton2012

Gwp............


----------



## gymrat827

cotton2012 said:


> Gwp............



see post # 15.  They were associated with him too.  I have bought there, but wouldnt again.  some ppl here have good luck with them, others........ well not so much.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Well looks like Ill be trying GWP for a bunch of shit since my Pinn Clomid and Nolva is prolly junk. 

Aromasin, clomid, nolva, and prami to round it out. Any concerns here? Hopefully they have a cyber sale


----------



## NbleSavage

Maintenance Man said:


> Well looks like Ill be trying GWP for a bunch of shit since my Pinn Clomid and Nolva is prolly junk.
> 
> Aromasin, clomid, nolva, and prami to round it out. Any concerns here? Hopefully they have a cyber sale



GWP is touting a 50% off "Black Friday" sale, but I'll be damned if I didn't see any AIs or prolactin mgmt chems advertised on their site.


----------



## Maintenance Man

NbleSavage said:


> GWP is touting a 50% off "Black Friday" sale, but I'll be damned if I didn't see any AIs or prolactin mgmt chems advertised on their site.



Everything I need is on sale and it would be really cheap...that's just the problem tho. It makes me wonder why. I'm not into getting burned anymore. I have stuff in my fridge from RUI I thot was legit until coming here and seeing bad reviews. There's a million chem sites and they're obviously making shitloads of money. Every chem site mentioned in this thread has been booed or supplied w by crooked people. No different than the AAS game I guess. Sweet.


----------



## shenky

Maintenance Man said:


> Everything I need is on sale and it would be really cheap...that's just the problem tho. It makes me wonder why. I'm not into getting burned anymore. I have stuff in my fridge from RUI I thot was legit until coming here and seeing bad reviews. There's a million chem sites and they're obviously making shitloads of money. Every chem site mentioned in this thread has been booed or supplied w by crooked people. No different than the AAS game I guess. Sweet.



is storing liquids in fridge necessary? I've had RUI  letro and liquidex for months, but have been storing in a cabinet. Will fridge extend the life?


----------



## Pinkbear

After what happened to my shippment rui is the only site il be using. 
Short story post office lost my package, not rui, about 200$ package and rui resent my package no charge got it the 2nd time. That has to say something about the company. 2 days priority mail.


----------



## chez

Hardcore Peptides

20% off- Chez20


----------



## DocDePanda187123

shenky said:


> is storing liquids in fridge necessary? I've had RUI  letro and liquidex for months, but have been storing in a cabinet. Will fridge extend the life?



I believe aromasin and maybe prami are the only two recommended to refrigerate but don't quote me in that


----------



## Austinite

Docd187123 said:


> I believe aromasin and maybe prami are the only two recommended to refrigerate but don't quote me in that



Correct...


----------



## Rumpy

Wait what?  Prami and stane should be refrigerated?  How important is that?  Mine have been out for a long time.


----------



## RustyShackelford

I refrigerate them all.


----------



## NbleSavage

Rumpy said:


> Wait what?  Prami and stane should be refrigerated?  How important is that?  Mine have been out for a long time.



Same. I've never heard that stane needed to be refrigerated.


----------



## Gt500face

Been using alldaychemist lately, their sheet is legit


----------



## NbleSavage

A quick bump for GWP. Their shipping is fast. I mean EXTREMELY fast. 

I ordered some T4 for my rats this past Sat morning around 0500. Monday when I got home from the job site, it had arrived.


----------



## Gt500face

I've been sticking with Alldaychemist lately. My buddies order from there and it takes about 2-3 weeks to arrive but its great stuff.


----------



## TriniJuice

just recieved my adex from ADC 2day
gotta get bloods done this week to see what i should dose it at


----------



## italian1

I also like ADC. My last order got hung up for a while. But when it finally came it was legit.


----------



## ECKSRATED

How long it take trini?


----------



## TriniJuice

ECKSRATED said:


> How long it take trini?



1week exactly


----------



## TriniJuice

TriniJuice said:


> 1week exactly



4got to add; 1week from date shipped..2weeks from when I placed order


----------



## NbleSavage

TriniJuice said:


> 4got to add; 1week from date shipped..2weeks from when I placed order



This is pretty consistent with my experience with ADC. Not bad at all considering where they're shipping from.

On the 'stane, most prefer 25 Mg EOD or 12.5 Mg ED (use a pill cutter if you got the same small pills that I did from ADC). I run 12.5 ED.

Bloods though like you said are the smartest way to go to ensure you don't inadvertently crush your E2. 

Good luck Brother!


----------



## Gt500face

Has anyone messed with Maxim peptides? I'm looking to purchase some good ghrp6.


----------



## chez

Ironmagresearch.com
Chez15 for 15 % off


----------



## nutristyle1

What to do for the Nutritionist Singapore????????


----------



## strongbow

.....................................................................................


----------



## strongbow

.....................................................................................


----------



## Joliver

Surely someone still uses a research company around here.  Can't we help this guy out?

I hear people say good things about CEM.  Never used them though.


----------



## NbleSavage

Isnt IronMag a board sponsor? Give them a shot?


----------



## strongbow

...............................................................................................


----------



## automatondan

Joliver said:


> Surely someone still uses a research company around here.  Can't we help this guy out?
> 
> I hear people say good things about CEM.  Never used them though.



Peptide pros has worked well for me...


----------



## mindrnd

*Mind Research & Development*

Mind Research & Development Introducing new generation of modern Life Enhancing. Revolutionizing cannabis industry by creating product that offers ultimate experience built for portability and convenience. Innovate... www_mindrnd_com


----------



## TODAY

mindrnd said:


> Mind Research & Development Introducing new generation of modern Life Enhancing. Revolutionizing cannabis industry by creating product that offers ultimate experience built for portability and convenience. Innovate... www_mindrnd_com


Don't quit your day job, bud.


----------



## M.Greger87

I dont trust internet suppliers very much


----------

